# Nx-01 Enterprise Base Color w/ Acreation Decals



## goodtexan (Dec 31, 2009)

*Nx-01 Enterprise Base Color ? w/ Acreation Decals*

I bought a 1/1000 NX-01 Enterprise and the Acreation Aztec decals. My question is what base coat should I use to paint this ship before applying the aztec decals? I'm afraid of getting paint too dark and hiding the decals or paint too light and looking too contrasty. I'd like to get something that is not metalizer, already mixed, and in the spray can. Thanks.


----------



## goodtexan (Dec 31, 2009)

I just found out that Testors makes Metalizer in the spray cans in titanium, stainless steel, & magnesium. The instructions call for steel but that isn't in the cans. Since I have no airbrush I'll get one of these colors, titanium, stainless steel, or magnesium. Any Suggestions on which would look best with the acreation aztec decals?


----------



## Scorpitat (Oct 7, 2004)

Good, here is a link to my NX-01 build I posted over at starship modeler. Should give you a good idea of colors used and such. Hope it helps.

http://www.starshipmodeler.org/gallery12/bf_nx01.htm

I used metalizers and I think I used the Magnesium and Stainless Steel colors to make the kit. Put your darker color down first, let it dry a long time, seal it, let it dry again, do your lighter color after you put your templates on. Don't wait too long to remove your templates. Seal it again with a gloss finish for your decals to adhere to, then apply your decals, and lastly, seal with a satin finish.

Go to your hobbyshop and get a metalizer color chart from them. Then you can judge your hull shades and colors. DO NOT buff out your metalizer paints! Seal them with metalizer sealer or clearcoat and let them be. If you buff them, you will get a WAY too shiny ship!

Good luck!

Sincerely,
Scorp.

"Boldly GO!" :wave:


----------

